# Wild Brachypelma vagans from Belize



## Danalemp1216 (Mar 18, 2018)

I worked on a camera trap survey in Gallon Jug, Belize a few years ago. Just decided to post a couple of pics of B.vagans I encountered. The juvenile occupied my bedside in the small shack I stayed in, the mature female was sitting outside of her burrow gaurding a sac. I also added a very pretty sparrasid "huntsman" I found.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Mar 20, 2018)

Awesome!!!


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 20, 2018)

That's really coo I'd love to encounter a wild T like that, only ones in my area are Aphonopelma sp. up in the mountains. Hopefully my lil male B. vagans grows up big like that.


----------

